# Wax for a black car



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi have a panther black st150 and want a wax to make it "POP" dont want to spend a fortune £30 ish


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Vics Concours Red - end of thread :thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Angelwax do a lovely colour charged and chocolate flavoured wax that looks superb on black. Much warmer than vics.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive been using autobrite obsession on my Audi, and looks amazing! Deep, wet look, but also have tried out autobrite seal and protect which lasts forever, looks almost liquid like on the paint and is only £15!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fk1000p ?


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Dodo Juice Purple Haze.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Dodo Juice Purple Haze.


here is purple haze on dads BMW that i corrected, glazed then popped one (yes, only one!) layer of PH on. Still beading...and i applied this around easter! :argie:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

CG 50/50 is stunning on black...Gives durability and that wet look.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Any well known wax will be fine, the differences are minimal to say the least. I use Dodo's rainforest rub from a £5.00 pot and has lasted over a year and still have 1/3 left.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I would concentrate more on the prep stage and add a good glaze before your wax. This will make a lot bigger impact than just the wax. The wax will only add the icing on the cake so to speak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Wolfgang Fuzion .. Its a killer if used in conjunction with there paint cleaner.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DJ Purple Haze

Naviwax Ultimate


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

nattys blue looks fantastic only issue is durability but layered over fk1000p it does seem to last longer got nearly 5 months on my sisters smartcar in edinburgh


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

****ney123 said:


> Hi have a panther black st150 and want a wax to make it "POP" dont want to spend a fortune £30 ish


3oz Victoria Wax Concours or £20, or the 6oz for £35 mate! Best wax for black ever! :thumb:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

If you wax often, (second hand) pinnacle Souverign :thumb:

If you are on a budget / want high street stuff, NXT :thumb:

Crappy phone pic but you get the idea (NXT) :










WD


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

pinnacle or vics concours.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Pinnacle souverain (won in a competition - £90 a pot :wave: but lasting for ages and ages)
Covering Poor boys black hole. Never ceases to make my black BMW look a million dollars.
Ming the set in his ways


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

i have AG HD wax over Poorboys Black Hole on my blak BMW and it looks fantastic


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Getting confused now


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours Wax 3.oz and Victoria Quick Detail 16.oz .


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive got dodo blue velvet on my black mondeo st
Looks great still beading after 3 months 2 layers


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

AG HD for me. Good prices on ebay.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Vics Concours Red - end of thread :thumb:


End of thread, it's only started 

Bouncers 22
Farecla G3 Super Gloss paste wax
Autoglym HD Wax
Dodojuice Purple Haze

Have yet to try Vics Concours, can't believe I have not tried this wax yet, have been a member on here for some time and gets a very strong recommendation on here and every wax thread has Vics Red mentioned, one wax to try from me later on in the year or start of the new year :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning on black-

PETE'S 53
DODO JUICE PURPLE HAZE (PRO)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I forgot one as well, version one of Chemical guys 50 50 wax, surprised it does not get mentioned on here regularly, super easy to use, oily and not fussy at all, can leave this wax baking and it will still buff off with no effort.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Autobrite Directs Black Magic and can say its a truly great wax.

Here's a few of my pictures . .


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a full wolfgang treatment

looks stunning

have alook at these

its all in the prep work though

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274206

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276989


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

PB Nattys blue on my panther black fiesta. looks lovely and its a dream to use too


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Vics Mayhem is great on dark colours and the 6oz tub is less than £30.

Flake pop on my Kuga is awesome with Mayhem.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

In fact stuff the wax, for £32 go for blackfire afpp:doublesho


----------



## true-blue (Apr 4, 2009)

Most of the result is in the prep,

few pics of my 330bhp KO4 Vrs after a rushed session with the DAS6 Pro today...














































Was pushed for time and didn't correct it fully, so just put some Autoglym Ultimate Deep Shine on as a temporary finish.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the prep. I've not waxed for probably a couple of months, but here's mine with just a wash and wipe down with CG V7...


----------

